# Solved: My internet stops working after a while.



## tnysmn (Mar 7, 2012)

I just bought this new pc and it was working really fine but after a day, I started getting that error. My internet stops working after a while. First my internet used to stop working whenever I opened Chrome Web stores, later my internet used to stop working whenever I opened facebook. And now my internet stops working randomly after 5 minutes or 15 minutes or 30 minutes. I am using Google Chrome and my OS is windows xp (maybe service pace 1 or 2) I dont know. Can anyone please help me in this? I am using Wi-Fi internet connection. 

Thank you everyone
this is my first thread here


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model of the PC 
unless its a netbook i would expect to see windows 7 not XP as the OS

anyway , I would see if there is a new driver available for the wireless adapter and if you post the make and model - we can help find that

also can we see a xirrus screen shot - that will help to see if its wireless interference - have you tried connecting to your router with a cable and see if it happens then ?

try the following tests and lets see if its a DNS issue

if you dont understand any of these things - just post back and we can do ut step at a time

when the pc is working post the following three ping tests tests and then when it disconnects repeat all the test again and post the results

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tnysmn (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Thanks a lot for your kind replies....I eventually found out that there was a problem in my wireless card. So now my internet is working perfectly fine. Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







 button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## tnysmn (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot....I will do that


----------

